#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  > Ελεύθεροι Επαγ./Εταιρίες >  > > >  >  >  Ιδιωτικό συμφωνητικό για επίβλεψη παλιάς άδειας...

## naytilos70

Καλησπέρα σε όλους,
θα ήθελα την βοήθεια σας, διότι εψαξα (εψαξα πολύ) και δεν βρήκα  ΙΔΙΩΤΙΚΟ ΣΥΜΦΩΝΗΤΙΚΟ που να μας καλύπτει. Υπάρχει παλιά άδεια, πληρώθηκα  την μελέτη, και σήμερα ο ιδιοκτήτης θέλει (για να πάρει οριστικό ρεύμα)  να κάνουμε ιδιωτικό συμφωνητικό για την ΕΠΙΒΛΕΨΗ. Τι ημερομηνία πρέπει  να έχει; 2005 που βγήκε η άδεια; και θα καταθέσω 2013 μια συμφωνία του  2005;- Θα έχει σημερινή ημερομηνία και θα γράψω ότι σήμερα συμφωνώ να  πληρωθώ 0,10ΧΑ (όπου Α η ελάχιστη αμοιβή επίβλεψης) για την επίβλεψη που  πραγματοποίησα (αμισθι) το 2005;
Σε παρακαλώ όλους όσους επιθυμούν για την τεκμηριωμένη τους απάντηση...
Υ.Γ. Δεν γνωρίζω ακόμα τις λειτουργίες του φορουμ γι' αυτό ίσως να μην βρίσκεται στην κατάλληλη θέση
Λιαγούρης Γιάννης
πολ. μηχ. Ρόδος

----------


## Xάρης

Γενικής μορφής συμφωνητικό σύμφωνα με τα πρότυπα του ΤΕΕ, θα βρεις *ΕΔΩ*.
Το προσαρμόζεις στα μέτρα σου προσθέτοντας, αφαιρώντας και τροποποιώντας κατά το δοκούν.

Το έγγραφο συμφωνητικό συντάσσεται για να εξασφαλίσει και τις δύο πλευρές των συμβαλλομένων σχετικά με τα όσα έχουν προφορικά συμφωνηθεί (παρεχόμενες υπηρεσίες, χρόνος παράδοσης, ύψος αμοιβής, τρόπος και χρόνος πληρωμής κ.λπ.).
Η ημερομηνία του συμφωνητικού είναι αυτή της ημέρας που υπογράφεται.

Δεν καταλαβαίνω τι νόημα έχει ένα τέτοιο συμφωνητικό σήμερα, για εργασίες που έχουν ήδη παρασχεθεί.
Θεωρώ ότι αρκεί να του κόψεις μια ΑΠΥ για το ποσό που θα σε πληρώσει, στην οποία ΑΠΥ θα περιγράφεις τις υπηρεσίες για τις οποίες αμείβεσαι.
Π.χ. "_Γενική επίβλεψη (αρχιτεκτονικά, στατικά, ηλεκτρομηχανολογικά) ανέγερσης διώροφης μονοκατοικίας στην οδό Σόλωνος αρ. 5, Ρόδος. (οικ. άδεια: 402/2005)_"

----------


## naytilos70

Το ζητάει η Υπηρεσια Δόμησης, ώστε ο έλεγχος αμοιβών-κρατήσεων να γίνει επί χαμηλοτέρου ποσου...
Το ζήτημα που τίθεται αφορά την ημερομηνία...

----------


## Kostas2002

Το ζήτημα είναι πότε εκτελέστηκε η εργασία. Δεν μας το λες.
Αν εκτελέστηκε μετά τον ν3919 θεωρώ πως θα πρέπει να κάνεις συμφωνητικό με ημερομηνία το πολύ την ημερομηνία έναρξης εργασιών επίβλεψης. Βέβαια εδώ έχεις ένα θέμα με την ΑΠΥ η οποία έπρεπε να "κοπεί" μόλις εκτελέστηκε η εργασία. Είναι φοροτεχνικό θέμα και δεν πιστεύω πως θα ασχοληθεί κάποιος....
Αν εκτελέστηκε πριν το ν3919, τότε δεν μπορείς να επικαλεστείς την δυνατότητα ελεύθερης διαπραγμάτευσης της αμοιβής και θα πρέπει να "κοπεί" ΑΠΥ όση και η ελάχιστη.

----------


## Xάρης

Όπως τα λέει ο Κώστας. 
Πότε εκτελέστηκαν οι εργασίες επίβλεψης; Μάλλον προ της ισχύος του Ν.3919/11. Οπότε δεν έχει νόημα ένα τέτοιο συμφωνητικό.

Πρόσεξε, ο χρόνος έναρξης και υλοποίησης των εργασιών αποδεικνύεται εύκολα από καταστάσεις ενσήμων του ΙΚΑ, παραστατικά αγοράς υλικών, τιμολόγια και αποδείξεις παροχής υπηρεσιών, μαρτυρίες, οπότε μη δηλώσεις κάτι το οποίο δεν ίσχυε.

----------

